# fox trapping



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

i am new to trapping and i was wondering what kind of trap to use for fox,
and where to put it and what kind of bait to use
any advise apreciated.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Of course different trappers will have different opinions on these matters, but that is only normal......... The more commonly used traps for fox are the #1 1/2 coil spring, the #2 long spring, the #1.75 (#1 3/4) coil spring, and the #2 coil spring... In areas where coyotes and/or bobcats are a good possibility as well, I prefer the #1.75 (#1 3/4)...and the #2 coil springs... Good baits are the commercially prepared trapping baits, of course...but a few others you can make or get yourself are mice, chicken backs and necks, fresh eggs broken at the set, fish, the various chunk baits, bacon grease with very crisp, crumbled bacon mixed in, canned sardines(in oil, not mustard or hot sauce), rabbit pieces, and I have even used canned cat food in a pinch...the strong fishy smelling kind........ There are a good many sets for fox, but here, in the link below, are a few of the better ones. Look at the dirthole, double dirthole, urine post, and walk thru, sets...and the cubby set is pretty good for grey fox, but doesn't work as well with reds.

http://www.traps4kids.com/landsets.html


----------



## 12178 (Dec 3, 2006)

gunther274 said:


> i am new to trapping and i was wondering what kind of trap to use for fox,
> and where to put it and what kind of bait to use
> any advise apreciated.


i am new to fox trapping but if you take fox piss and spray it on your set it works just about as good as any thing.to cover your trap us dirt from like a barn dig up the spot for your trap and then take that dirt with you don,t leave it or you will never cash onput something over your trap like wax paper. and put a few drops of fox piss on it.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

snares work the best for me set along a **** trail but i have caught them in conibears tryin for ****


----------

